# looking for barns near Chicago IL



## bouncersmyboy (May 3, 2010)

If you're looking for a great place I'd check out Chestnut Hill Farm in Sleepy Hollow, IL. It's probably about 25-30 miles from the loop but it's literally right of I-90 so it's not a bad drive at all. It's a private hunter/jumper barn that is on the smaller side and for the area is VERY affordable. The owner/trainer there, Lauren, has been in the horse industry for 10+ years and is very hands on with the running of her farm. I moved my horse there about 6 months ago and am down at U of I in Champaign and they've been wonderful to my horse. Because it's a smaller barn (only about 16 horses) the staff is able to be more hands on with the care of each animal. Lauren also teaches lessons and can do training rides and is incredibly talented. The horses go outside in grass pastures for 6-8 hours a day minimum, stalls are thoroughly cleaned 7 days a week, and they are fed 3 times a day. Everything except lessons/training rides is included in board. I've been at a few barns in the area and this is by far my favorite. If you haven't found a place yet I definitely recommend checking it out.

You can contact the farm by calling (847)909-2072 and ask for Lauren or we have a website (currently being revamped): Chestnut Hill farm home page


----------

